# Historic one room schoolhouse ~ 1800's



## luvmyfamily (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, what can I say I came back for more torture today  Wouldn't know what to do without my daily torture on here:badangel:. Can someone explain to me what "M" button means on the dial on my camera? And what is Aperture?  I wasn't able to view the inside of this historic "Little house on the prairie school," due to appointments only, however I have an appointment Wednesday to go inside. 








Aperture (F):* 4.50
*ISO speed rating:* 100
*Lens focal length, mm:* 30.0
*Flash:* Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
*Shutter speed (APEX):* 0.0028 (1/362)
*Exposure mode:* Manual exposure
*











Aperture (F):* 5.60
*ISO speed rating:* 100
*Lens focal length, mm:* 30.0
*Flash:* Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
*Shutter speed (APEX):* 0.0039 (1/256)
*Exposure mode:* Manual exposure
*


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 18, 2012)

Are you asking us for C&C on these images ... since you posted in the Beginners Forum ?


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 18, 2012)

oops......here is another one of #2...way too much contrast


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 18, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> Are you asking us for C&C on these images ... since you posted in the Beginners Forum ?



Go for it....I did repost another one of #2.  I don't have much time, going to a concert tonight, so rip it apart


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 18, 2012)

How did you convert to B&W ?

The images appear dull ... flat. The highlights are not there (there should be as you are shooting in with sunlight)  and the midrange seems to be stretched.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 18, 2012)

I kinda figured you were gonna get railed on c&c.

Who's the hot chick on your avatar?


----------



## gsgary (Feb 18, 2012)

Can we see a color version ?


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 18, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> How did you convert to B&W ?
> 
> The images appear dull ... flat. The highlights are not there (there should be as you are shooting in with sunlight) and the midrange seems to be stretched.



I desaturated it in PS, then used curves to make it look old.  I was trying to get it to look dull like an old photo.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 18, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> I kinda figured you were gonna get railed on c&c.
> 
> Who's the hot chick on your avatar?



That would be me


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 18, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Can we see a color version ?



Yes Gary, hang on, I only have about 5 minutes....Van Halen concert tonight, gotta go get my nails done ya know...


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 18, 2012)

Here is #2 in color.  Was a very bright sunny day.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 18, 2012)

Hmm, trying to reproduce an old faded B&W print requires more adjustments.
There is film grain, color sensitivity of the older films, and in some cases the aberrations of old lenses.

You should have made a mention that this is what you were trying to achieve ... I thought you were just posting a simple B&W version of the colour image.

... there appears to be some odd artifacts in the second shot ...


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 18, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, trying to reproduce an old faded B&W print requires more adjustments.
> There is film grain, color sensitivity of the older films, and in some cases the aberrations of old lenses.
> 
> You should have made a mention that this is what you were trying to achieve ... I thought you were just posting a simple B&W version of the colour image.
> ...



Was a quick edit, would like some feedback so when I go back Wednesday to also get the inside, I can improve this.  Off subject, I did look through the windows, and very old books and historic desks.  I felt like I needed to pack a lunch in a pail....


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 18, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > I kinda figured you were gonna get railed on c&c.
> ...



Good.
I make house calls. Just let me know when you need me.
lol


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 18, 2012)

If you want to made a digital color image look like an old B&W film image ... you should start by examining the characteristics of old B&W images.
example: Over the Hill, Getting Old, Retirement, Senior Citizen Photos
Then reproduce those artifacts.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 18, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> If you want to made a digital color image look like an old B&W film image ... you should start by examining the characteristics of old B&W images.
> example: Over the Hill, Getting Old, Retirement, Senior Citizen Photos
> Then reproduce those artifacts.



thanks, I just bookmarked those links.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 18, 2012)

I like pic 1 but I'd have lit the door/front porch up a little with off camera flash or maybe reflectors and drug that picnic table out of the scene. 

then if i looked like you I'd have put the camera on a tripod in timer mode and posed in front of that door too


----------



## TenaciousTins (Feb 18, 2012)

Umm M stands for manual...if it's a Canon, AP is aperture priority and Tv is shutter priority. M is full manual.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 18, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> I like pic 1 but I'd have lit the door/front porch up a little with off camera flash or maybe reflectors and drug that picnic table out of the scene.
> 
> then if i looked like you I'd have put the camera on a tripod in timer mode and posed in front of that door too



Thanks, I'm not finsihed editing.  I actually posted the worst of my edits to see what you would say.  I wanted to drag out that picnic table, but it is marked at historic "DO NOT TOUCH A THING."  You tryn to get me in jail, LOL!!  I have an appointment Wed to see to inside.  I can actually re-do #1 and bring out the door and porch.  I have to get ready for this Van Halen concert tonight, provided I am not hung-over tomorrow, I will re-do #1.  p.s.  If I put it on a tripod, and time it, I will have to dress in 1800's type clothing with my hair in a bun


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 18, 2012)

TenaciousTins said:


> Umm M stands for manual...if it's a Canon, AP is aperture priority and Tv is shutter priority. M is full manual.



I was being sarcastic due to yesterdays post....you don't even want to know....heehee


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 18, 2012)

Since you shoot in full manual, why shutter speed 1/350 and f4.5 on a very bright sunny day?


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 18, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> Since you shoot in full manual, why shutter speed 1/350 and f4.5 on a very bright sunny day?



What would you suggest my shutter speed to be?


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 18, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> Since you shoot in full manual, why shutter speed 1/350 and f4.5 on a very bright sunny day?



Well, dam sam...I just have it all backwards.  I should have had A set at f16 and shutter speed at 1/60.


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 18, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > Since you shoot in full manual, why shutter speed 1/350 and f4.5 on a very bright sunny day?
> ...



To be honest, it depends on the lighting condition at the time that you take the picture.  It's a combination of both aperture and shutter speed, since your ISO is already at 100.  IMHO, the color version appears to be very bright and colors are washed out so the aperture/shutter speed combination may not be optimal.  Well, unless you were going for that looks.


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 18, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > Since you shoot in full manual, why shutter speed 1/350 and f4.5 on a very bright sunny day?
> ...



Sunny 16 is probably a good read.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 18, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > Vtec44 said:
> ...



As I said above, f/16 may have been a better option and shutter speed at 1/60.  I'm going back Wed.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 18, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > luvmyfamily said:
> ...






luvmyfamily said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > luvmyfamily said:
> ...



I'd go a bit higher than that if your're not using a tripod.
Distance  from the subject, and the focal length of the lens you're  using............you could get away with F8 and a higher shutter  speed than 1/60.
Like 1/160 - 1/180 or something and still have plenty depth of field. Depending on if you have the same lighting as you did for these images.
While still keeping ISO low.


----------



## Helen B (Feb 18, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> If you want to made a digital color image look like an old B&W film image ... you should start by examining the characteristics of old B&W images.
> example: Over the Hill, Getting Old, Retirement, Senior Citizen Photos
> Then reproduce those artifacts.



That's right, you need to reproduce those artifacts like incredible detail and beautiful tonality.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 18, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Can we see a color version ?
> ...



Saw them in 1978 and 1993


----------



## gsgary (Feb 18, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> TenaciousTins said:
> 
> 
> > Umm M stands for manual...if it's a Canon, AP is aperture priority and Tv is shutter priority. M is full manual.
> ...



Your getting it now :thumbup: sometimes we just have fun


----------



## gsgary (Feb 18, 2012)

To get great B+W it is best to shoot in B+W (Film) had a quick play but it not perfect for B+W







This B+W film, my partners old horse shot with FP4 Canon Eos5 and 300mmF2.8L


----------



## Ajlista (Feb 18, 2012)

This is completely off topic but
Tell me how the concert was! Im loving their new album, david lee roth still got it, lol.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 18, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > Since you shoot in full manual, why shutter speed 1/350 and f4.5 on a very bright sunny day?
> ...




Whatever YOUR METER says it should be .. allowing for some creative changes, of course!


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Feb 18, 2012)

TenaciousTins said:
			
		

> Umm M stands for manual...if it's a Canon, AP is aperture priority and Tv is shutter priority. M is full manual.



M..... Stands for read your manual!  Then you would know what m stands for! Lol!


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 19, 2012)

gsgary said:


> To get great B+W it is best to shoot in B+W (Film) had a quick play but it not perfect for B+W
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have heard that about b&w's before. Unfortunately, film photography doesn't interest me.  Yeah, thanks for the edit, however, if I can't achieve the historic look, then I will go for color.  Looking forward to going back Wednesday, not just for the photo's, but also because I have an interest in history. Love the horse photo.  Great b&w!!  p.s. Van halen was awesome!


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Feb 19, 2012)

Gary I see a blanket on that horse! Only you can make a pic with a blanket look nice lol! I hate photographing horses in blankies


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 19, 2012)

Ajlista said:


> This is completely off topic but
> Tell me how the concert was! Im loving their new album, david lee roth still got it, lol.


 
The concert was awesome! I left there last night saying "I no longer want to be a photographer...I want to be able to play guitar like Eddie!"  OMG, (he is my celebrity crush) I do believe if his head were cut off, he could still play guitar!!


----------



## gsgary (Feb 19, 2012)

RebeccaAPhotography said:


> Gary I see a blanket on that horse! Only you can make a pic with a blanket look nice lol! I hate photographing horses in blankies



Yes it was shot in the middle of winter, i think i also pushed the film to iso800 which is 3 stops over it's base iso, my partner went on a hunt today so look out for some shots, i also shot 2 rolls of 120 film 1 b+w and 1 color


----------



## Ajlista (Feb 26, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> Ajlista said:
> 
> 
> > This is completely off topic butTell me how the concert was! Im loving their new album, david lee roth still got it, lol.
> ...


 He probably could play with no head lol wouldn't suprise me.  His son isn't too bad on the bass either


----------

